# I think the Old Dewey is .back!!



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I have two meds to give Dewey, one is a liquid and the other is a teenie tiny 1/4 of a pill. He takes them an hour before a meal. I was very proud of him, got the liquid in his cheek and he swallowed! Great! I put the tiny pill way back in his throat , and he swallowed it, Yay!! He ate his whole dinner, every bite !! I was ecstatic!! Then........ I found that teenie tiny 1/4 pill stuck in his beard!!!! That stinker spit it out!!!!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I hate when that happens. Luckily you saw it. :thumbsup: I found piece of a pill like that one time the next morning :blink: So happy he feels better. :chili: He was ready to come home. 

I'm always afraid mine will get ahold of old bug or something dead outside and get sick. I had a dog long ago she ate a lizard (we were pretty sure anyway we found part of it) and got real sick like Dewey for couple days.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah so happy to hear Dewey is back home with you!

Dewey is so smart!!! Clever way to slyly spit that tiny pill out! LUCKY you have EYES ON HIM and caught it!

Dewey we still praying for you to get back to 100% Healthy!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

SammieMom said:


> I hate when that happens. Luckily you saw it. :thumbsup: I found piece of a pill like that one time the next morning :blink: So happy he feels better. :chili: He was ready to come home.
> 
> I'm always afraid mine will get ahold of old bug or something dead outside and get sick. I had a dog long ago she ate a lizard (we were pretty sure anyway we found part of it) and got real sick like Dewey for couple days.


You should see me Kandis! I have a small electric leaf blower. Every time that I'm out there in the deck(many times a day) I fire up that leaf blower. My family knows that I'm going to do it, so they don't get started on a conversation until I'm done!!!LOL! I hold Dewey in one arm and leaf blow with the other! When I'm done I put him down.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

It's so good to hear he's doing well...he just wanted to come home and get better!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Yeah Deb, it sure sounds like the real Dewey is back. :chili::chili::chili:I hope he continues to improve.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

:chili: :chili: :chili:. So happy he is home and feeling better!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

pippersmom said:


> :chili: :chili: :chili:. So happy he is home and feeling better!


Me too  !


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Good news!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Put the pill in a tiny piece of (smelly) cheese and then tease him until he just has to grab it and gobble it down.

So glad the little stinker is back!!!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Bogie and Cassie are both on antibiotics since their tooth extractions. Their pills are also small and they get 1/4 tablet. I give the pills stuffed into a small piece of cheese. They scoff that cheese down. I was so happy that the dogs were taking these pills so easily, but this morning I find one of the pills on the floor. I'm guessing it was Cassie that spit that pill out buy who knows. One of them is missing a dose. I wait till I see them swallow, but someone was sneaky. Anyhow, it's good to hear that Dewy is feeling better.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

They are very good at spitting the pills out, eating what you wrapped them in and spitting the pill out:smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Normally I would put the pill in cheese , but since he is suppose to eat a bland diet and small amounts three times a day, I have to just put it way in the back of his mouth. I'll be checking closer from now on!


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

LOL--so glad he's on the mend. Here's a trick I learned with pills with my other dog, Trevor. I put him in my lap, opened his mouth and put the pill in his mouth, gently held his mouth closed and rubbed his neck. When I felt the swallow, I let go--worked every time--no spitting out!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

kd1212 said:


> LOL--so glad he's on the mend. Here's a trick I learned with pills with my other dog, Trevor. I put him in my lap, opened his mouth and put the pill in his mouth, gently held his mouth closed and rubbed his neck. When I felt the swallow, I let go--worked every time--no spitting out!


That's what I thought that I did with Dewey. He tricked me!!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Dewey, we are so happy you are feeling better!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley:they are smarter then we are at times:HistericalSmiley: Matilda takes a Thyroid pill everyday, some days I have found the pill on the carpet:w00t:, I could have swore she ate it:blink:, like I said some days I know Matilda is smarter then I am
I'm so glad little Dewey is feeing better, what a scare


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

LOL--that's too funny. I can't remember if Trevor tricked me, but knowing him, he probably did once or twice. Sometimes he was stubborn, I'd have to wait a while for him to swallow!



Furbabies mom said:


> That's what I thought that I did with Dewey. He tricked me!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> Normally I would put the pill in cheese , but since he is suppose to eat a bland diet and small amounts three times a day, I have to just put it way in the back of his mouth. I'll be checking closer from now on!


It might work if you place the pill inside a plain piece of boiled chicken breast. 

I am sooo happy to read that Dewey is home and has eaten! :chili::chili:

I wish you peaceful and pleasant dreams, Deb. And, pleasant puppy doggie dreams for Dewey. :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Yup, sounds like the Dew-monster is back in action. :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Funny you should mention the pill taking. We were gone yesterday to a friend's son's b'day. My neighbor came in to feed Tyler the meal I left in the refrig. He refused it (found out last time she was over she hand fed him :w00t::angry but he wasn't going for it. Got home really late and this morning his stomach was growling like crazy. Figured I'd give him 1/4 pepcid. Put it in peanut butter, jim helped me hold him to get it down. Then of course I look and see the 1/4 pill in his beard.:smilie_tischkante: They're worse then kids. :blink:


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Yea Dewey!!!!! Pill pockets work for us. Look like Play Doh, smell awful, dogs love it.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Wonderful news...welcome back Dewey


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

D...............Did you really do that Dewey?:hiding:

E...............Everyone says "you are a stinker":walklikeanegyptian:

W..............What do you think we should call you?:smhelp:

E...............Ehhhhh, let me think.....:supacool:

Y...............Yes, that's right, we'll keep calling you A STINKER until you stop spitting the pill.





*


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Way to go Dewey. Happy days are here again. I am glad sounds like he is back.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> You should see me Kandis! I have a small electric leaf blower. Every time that I'm out there in the deck(many times a day) I fire up that leaf blower. My family knows that I'm going to do it, so they don't get started on a conversation until I'm done!!!LOL! I hold Dewey in one arm and leaf blow with the other! When I'm done I put him down.


Oh Deb-- I'm just seeing your family all looking at each other all quiet waiting for Mom to run the blower. :HistericalSmiley: I need one. But can't clean the whole yard. :blush:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

So happy that Dewey is home and doing so much better!  These little ones.....boy they worry us so!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I was going to suggest wrapping a small piece of chicken breast around it. 

I'm very lucky - I put the pill on top of their food (wet) and it disappears along with the food! Never had a problem.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

maggieh said:


> I was going to suggest wrapping a small piece of chicken breast around it.
> 
> I'm very lucky - I put the pill on top of their food (wet) and it disappears along with the food! Never had a problem.


The next pill that I give to him I'll put the chicken around it. It took me 4 times this morning to get Dewey to swallow the pill. He kept spitting it out. Thankfully it's only twice a day. W


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

So gald to hear Dewey is doing better! May he continue to improve.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I sure hope if it was something that he ingested, he has learned his lesson and he turns his nose up to it if he ever sees it again. Boy how we worry when they aren't feeling good.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

LOL good the old Dewey back  

My Penny is naughty for pills. To get her to take it I have to grind it up and press it into chicken or cheese, otherwise she would still eat the cheese but spit out the pill LOL She is talented at it.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So glad Dewey is feeling better and up to his old tricks! 

Bayleigh is my pill monster...she will fight to the death not to get that pill in her mouth. We've even gone so far as to drill a hole in her kibble to put the pill in (she's allergic to everything, so no cheese, etc). Now that she's maturing, its a lot easier, but sheesh!


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

So happy to hear that Dewey is feeling better. :happy:

Bella is a stinker when it comes to taking pills. After her recent surgery, they gave us a liquid pain med and pill antibiotics. Liquids are so much easier. We tried hiding the pill in a treat and she ate everything but the pill. We tried hiding it in a piece of bread and she ate everything but the pill. So we ended up having DH holding her and me shoving it down her throat. Did the whole thing of holding the mouth closed and stroking the neck until they swallow. Did that, let her go and she spit out the pill.:smpullhair:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Luck does the same with his pill. I usually give him the pills first then the lactulose which is liquid and wash it down. Glad dew is doing so much better.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

So other than the pill incidents, how's Dewey seem?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> So other than the pill incidents, how's Dewey seem?


His appetite is good, but he's quieter than usual. He's not busting through to be first, and sometimes doesn't join in the barking. He is sleeping more than usual, but the Vet said that he wasn't 100%. He'll be on the meds for 5 days and the bland diet. I'll start adding his regular food slowly after that.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sounds like he may be recouping from whole thing. If he's still on nausea meds they can make them sluggish too. They did with Sammie couple days he took them. Glad he is eating and keeping it down. :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Prayers still being said for little Dewey


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Prayers still being said for little Dewey


Thank you Paula. I see him burping every once in awhile, so I know he's still not 100% back to himself. 
We'll take all the prayers that we can.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Hoping tomorrow Deb that Dewey is completely recovered. Hugs!


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Glad Dewey is on the mend. Waiting to hear that he is 100%. Our babies worry us so much. Did you ever find out any definite 
Diagnosis?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Cassievt said:


> Glad Dewey is on the mend. Waiting to hear that he is 100%. Our babies worry us so much. Did you ever find out any definite
> Diagnosis?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not really. The vets think it was the flea and tick spray. I won't use it again.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> Not really. The vets think it was the flea and tick spray. I won't use it again.


Shame that you can't use it again on the rest gang. I prob wouldn't either though after this episode. but it sounds like a very safe spray. Weird it made him that sick. Just has peppermint and clove. Maybe he is allergic to one of them. Deb-I'm wondering did your vet test him since he had a tick on him. I'm always afraid of them here but I don't know much about symptoms from a tick illness. I read if you find one to take it in and vet will run a test on the dog - but IDK if that customary or not.


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh I just hate when they are sick! I wish they could tell me what hurts! Glad he is doing better. Lou is still not his old self either, still on the antibiotic and steroids - I stick the pills in peanut butter and they gobble that down! Well, except Nola - she can get the peanut butter off the pill and spit it out!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lou's Mom said:


> Oh I just hate when they are sick! I wish they could tell me what hurts! Glad he is doing better. Lou is still not his old self either, still on the antibiotic and steroids - I stick the pills in peanut butter and they gobble that down! Well, except Nola - she can get the peanut butter off the pill and spit it out!


I've been putting the pill in a little piece of the Gerber Chicken Stick. He woofs it down!! Yes having a Maltese sick is like an infant, they can't tell you where it hurts! He is acting more energetic this morning, and acted like he was starved!!!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Well if he is hungry that sounds really good! So happy to hear this!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks as though little Dewey is doing better and taking his meds!! Hope that today finds him doing even better and that he will back to his old self again.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So glad he's doing better. They certainly aren't all one size fits all are they....some were fine with the product and Dewey definitely not, but there's no way you could know.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My regular vet called yesterday , and two of the ER vets to check on Dewey. Boy I wish that my Doctor was as concerned about my well being, as the Vets are!!
He is doing fantastic!! I'll start transitioning him to his regular food tomorrow, and tonight he has to have a bath!


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

God Bless him Goo Dewey xoox


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Yay! So glad he is doing better!
Isn't it great to have such caring doctors!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Furbabies mom said:


> My regular vet called yesterday , and two of the ER vets to check on Dewey. Boy I wish that my Doctor was as concerned about my well being, as the Vets are!!
> He is doing fantastic!! I'll start transitioning him to his regular food tomorrow, and tonight he has to have a bath!


I am so happy reading that Dewey is doing fantastic!! Yay!! :chili::chili:

Deb, more than once I have told Snowball's vet that I wanted to make an appointment for myself with her! LOL. 

I would't be surprised if Dewey puts his nose up when you transition him back to his regular food tomorrow. He might prefer and love the Gerber Chicken Sticks now ... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Great news Deb!! So glad to hear that Dewey is back to being "Dewey" again.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He is acting like "Dewey" today! Thank Goodness!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Furbabies mom said:


> My regular vet called yesterday , and two of the ER vets to check on Dewey. *Boy I wish that my Doctor was as concerned about my well being, as the Vets are!!*
> He is doing fantastic!! I'll start transitioning him to his regular food tomorrow, and tonight he has to have a bath!


:chili::chili: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> He is acting like "Dewey" today! Thank Goodness!!
> 
> Yep Deb--he has that "I'm Dewey da man" look. :supacool: great news!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

SammieMom said:


> Shame that you can't use it again on the rest gang. I prob wouldn't either though after this episode. but it sounds like a very safe spray. Weird it made him that sick. *Just has peppermint and clove. *Maybe he is allergic to one of them. Deb-I'm wondering did your vet test him since he had a tick on him. I'm always afraid of them here but I don't know much about symptoms from a tick illness. I read if you find one to take it in and vet will run a test on the dog - but IDK if that customary or not.


No it does not have only peppermint and clove. It has also Sodium Lauryl Sulfate and the clove is Eugenol a clove extract. Google Sodium Lauryl Sulfate and Eugenol and read what they say about.

http://www.vetsbest.com/pdf/VB8ozFlea&TickSpray_3165810346(LR).pdf

When you take out the tick, watch how the bite looks like. Here is some information. It's for people and the picture they show is on a person, but it will probably look the same on dogs or cats.
Ticks Causes, Symptoms, Treatment - Tick Bite Symptoms and Signs - eMedicineHealth


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Furbabies mom said:


> He is acting like "Dewey" today! Thank Goodness!!



Awesome news! Yeah!!! Hugs Dewey and we are so happy you are all better!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

MalteseJane said:


> No it does not have only peppermint and clove. It has also Sodium Lauryl Sulfate and the clove is Eugenol a clove extract. Google Sodium Lauryl Sulfate and Eugenol and read what they say about.
> 
> http://www.vetsbest.com/pdf/VB8ozFlea&TickSpray_3165810346(LR).pdf
> 
> ...


The tick was barely attatched. There isn't any mark left at all.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank God Dewey is doing better. Think you need another solution to the tick problem. Keep improving Dewey. Love Belle and Petey.


----------

